# Biker aus dem GroßraumWeiden hier?



## ghost-driver (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo und Servus in die Runde!

Ich bin vor zwei Wochen nach einigen Jahren Pause wieder frisch in das "Geschäft" eingestiegen, hab mich nun auch hier angemeldet und wollte mal kurz mal *Hallo* sagen.  

Natürlich würd es mich auch interessieren ober hier auch Biker aus Weiden oder/ und aus den Kreisen NEW, TIR, SAD oder WUN anwesend sind. 

Bin noch recht "grünschnäbelig" und suche noch Anschluss an Gleichgesinnte. Fahre seit einigen Tagen das Ghost SE7000 und bewege mich (noch ) eher so als Tourenfahrer auf Radwegen, im Wald und auf eher einfachen Trails (wie gesagt, noch ).

Würde mich freuen wenn sich hier einige melden würden. Mit Kumpels die Oberpfälzer Heimat erkunden macht mehr Spass als alleine. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## WoodGhost (26. Mai 2009)

Servus ghost-driver!

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im IBC!

Natürlich sind hier Biker aus WEN und SAD am Start. Bin öfters mit Markus, hier angemeldet als ElRay, unterwegs. Machen meistens immer den Fischerberg oder Umgebung unsicher, ab und zu mal auch im SAD Raum, danach meistens noch kurz nen Abstecher für nen Radler    also ne ganz gemütliche Runde halt, aber abwärts lassen wir es auch gern mal krachen 
Würden uns über "Zuwachs" in der Gruppe freuen. Meld dich einfach.

MfG. Chris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraenkster (26. Mai 2009)

hi
bin aus neustadt - also auch grossraum weiden 
bin meistens so richtung floss oder weiden unterwegs, ab und zu auch so schoen brav durchs sauerbachtal richtung windischeschenbach...
halt leider zu wenig und mit keiner kondition 
vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne schoene runde mit a paar leuten ausm forum, gibts ja genuegend hier aus unsrer gegend...
was soll man hier auch viel andres tun als mountainbiken - is das beste was man hier machen kann


----------



## TeemitRum (9. Juni 2009)

komm aus dem landkreis tir 
hab mir auch nach paar jahren der faulheit wieder ein bike gekauft


----------



## ghost_z (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,
komm aus schrimitz 
und fahr auch recht viel MTB , wenn ich net grad in da schule sitz :-!

dere


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Juni 2009)

zu empfehlen sind: Fischerberg,Steinwald(!!),Kösseine daneben und um leuchtenberg rum solls paar gute wege geben!
wennstes bissl härter willst kannst in weiden im bw-gebiet schauen,da stehen paar kicker und drops rum und ne steilkurve(sh. meine Fotos)


----------



## ghost-driver (22. Juni 2009)

Na da rührt sich doch einiges hier...

Wie schaut´s aus: Würde es einigen passen, wenn wir am kommenden Samstag (27.06.09) mal ne kleine Runde in Angriff nehmen würden? So ab 15:00 Uhr ging´s bei mir.

Ich denke für den Anfang da eher an was "leichteres" á la Radwege wie z. B. den Bocklradweg ab Neustadt/ Floss, das Waldnaabtal oder ähnliches.

Vorschläge werden dankend angenommen. 

Evtl. wäre auch der User @ mtb-oberpfalz mit von der Partie . (Sorry, ich habe vergessen Dich anzurufen. Hole ich morgen nach ).

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Rock shox 1 (27. Juni 2009)

dere

wohn gleich neben weiden.

Ja leuchtenberg is ganz gut zum biken, aber auch gut für ne etwas längere tour is z.b. silberhütte...

vll ergibt sich mal was  mitm biken alle zusammen.

ciao rock shox 1


----------



## Rofl_Wolle (30. Juni 2009)

Chelas !
Mal ne kurze Frage mir is zu Ohren gekommen dass angeblich in Weiden in der nähe vom Stadtbad ein Gelände zur Verfügung steht weiß da jemand was genaueres sprich wer den Plant usw.???

danke schon mal!


----------



## Klabauterman (30. Juni 2009)

was dem wolle alles so zu ohren kommt 

beim stadtbad gibts aber dann ja nur n dirtpark,wenns net grad n berg da aufschütten


----------



## Rofl_Wolle (1. Juli 2009)

Ja klar du ich hab gehört du lädst uns alles nach Tübingen zum biken ein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (2. Juli 2009)

naaa klar...kein thema  aber hier gibts in direkter nähe net so viel....das nächste ist schwäbisch alb und dann bad wildbad und schwarzwald


----------

